# [Solved] Keymaps para pt_BR

## blayster

Ola

to c 1 duvida aki... durant a instalacao, o HOW TO oficial diz pra vc colocar o keymap adequado em /etc/conf.d/keymaps

Jah coloquei "br", "pt", "pt_BR" e "abnt2", mas toda vez q eu inicio o sistema, aparece escrito:

* Failure loading keymaps

1 coisa q eu andei notando foi q em /usr/libs/locale naum tem nada relacionado c "pt_BR". Eu instalei o gnome-light e eu axo q dev ser por isso...

Como eu faco pra acabar c esse problema de keymap?? O q devo colocar lah no /etc/conf.d/keymaps?? E esse lanc do /usr/libs/locale, isso pod estar causando esse problema tb???

To usando o UTF-8 e o gnome tah em portugues, mas tah xeio d bugzinhos...

Obrigado desde jah

----------

## pilla

Se o teclado é ABNT-2

```

KEYMAP="br-abnt2"

```

----------

## blayster

Thx!! Funciona.

Mas e o lanc dos locales?? Isso pod estar causando outros problemas no meu sistema ou eh trivial?

----------

## pilla

O arquivo que diz o que deve ser compilado de locales no glibc é /etc/locales.build

Dá uma olhada nele e, se necessário, re-emerge o glibc, mas somente se a USE flag userlocales estiver ativada. Senão, ele deveria gerar todos os locales.

----------

## blayster

Eh, eu configurei pra usar o userlocale.

Mas agora q eu jah recompilei o glibc os locales apareceram.

BrigadÃ£o!!

----------

## blayster

Pow, to revendo o guia da wikipedia (http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Make_your_system_use_unicode/utf-8) e acabei d reparar q naum tem nada no diretorio /usr/lib/X11/locale,  alias, nem o diretorio "locale" existe.

To tendo problemas pra colocar os menus do XMMS aceitando unicode... sera q eh isso q tah interferindo???

----------

## pilla

Pode até ser. No meu sistema, esse diretório é provido pelo pacote libX11. Experimentar dar um emerge nele.

----------

## blayster

Dei emerge... e nada :/ 

Tah vaziinho e nem o diretorio foi criado tb...  :Sad: 

----------

## blayster

Pow, o diretorio ainda tah vazio, mas o xmms jah tah aceitando unicode. O problema era outro^^

----------

